# Healthy Veggie & salmon lasagna



## YourDietitian (Oct 30, 2009)

*Hi everybody, *

*I want to share with you a cool and really healthy version of lasagna with veggie and salmon. Here is the video I made few days ago . *

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDV50OHQIvY*

*Let me know what you think ! Hope you guys enjoy it !*


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks yummy!


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Nov 1, 2009)

That looks so good I favorited it on Youtube.  Thank you for posting this for us.


----------

